# How many bells do I need to buy an inventory full (40 spaces) of turnips at 94 bells?



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Apr 14, 2020)

Exactly what the title says. I'm traveling to an island selling turnips.


----------



## th8827 (Apr 14, 2020)

100 per stack x 40 spaces x 94 Bells = 376,000


----------

